# I just did the most liberating thing!



## sea turd (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm a female (obviously) and I just shaved my head. I suffer from terrible sa and panic attacks and I broke free from the normal. I pushed what society put on me and how I cared soooo much about what anyone said. I felt so much anxiety but it was so awesome to concur one of my fears! 0


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I'd rather go out ask out a guy instead of something if you wanted to conquer a fear ..


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Good job. Dont let anyone discourage you.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Cool ! congratulations !


I don't see why you chose to do that, but if it makes you happy, then awesome !


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah! Congrats. This is amazing to hear. Any chance we could see, I bet you look badass.


----------



## sea turd (Apr 10, 2016)

Demon Soul said:


> I'd rather go out ask out a guy instead of something if you wanted to conquer a fear ..


haha well its something I've always wanted to do and its nice ill have my natural hair again.


----------



## sea turd (Apr 10, 2016)

sajs said:


> Cool ! congratulations !
> 
> I don't see why you chose to do that, but if it makes you happy, then awesome !


Thanks man! Its something I've always wanted to do0


----------



## sea turd (Apr 10, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah! Congrats. This is amazing to hear. Any chance we could see, I bet you look badass.


I'll post a picture later!  thank you


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

She rocked it in the original Star Trek movie.


----------



## sea turd (Apr 10, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah! Congrats. This is amazing to hear. Any chance we could see, I bet you look badass.


Here's the picture :nerd:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

sea turd said:


> Here's the picture :nerd:


Yeah! Looks great Paige, congrats . I was like is she going to actually post it, lol. Thanks for doing it.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Looks awesome  Very cool. I did the same thing (but because I lost a bet on a football game years ago to my kids). I've kept it very short ever since then, I cut it myself. I haven't been to a barber shop in years lol. It obviously (I think) takes a lot more guts for a lady to do it. Wtg. It looks good. Sexy. Good for you.


----------



## sea turd (Apr 10, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> Looks awesome  Very cool. I did the same thing (but because I lost a bet on a football game years ago to my kids). I've kept it very short ever since then, I cut it myself. I haven't been to a barber shop in years lol. It obviously (I think) takes a lot more guts for a lady to do it. Wtg. It looks good. Sexy. Good for you.


Thank you so much! and I feel you I've been cut/coloring my hair on my own for years lol.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

Congrats!!! XD And I totally see where you're coming from...Hey, you should be proud of yourself for going for one of your wishes AND breaking society's standards at the same time.And you look so awesome.Way to go!! <3


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I want to do this exact thing some time in my life. I have quite curly unruly hair as well so it would feel great. You look pretty btw in that picture, you're like a young natalie portman. Good for you!!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

So you took the first step to making yourself look like a guy... I don't see how that is liberating... but if it floats ur boat...


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

naes said:


> So you took the first step to making yourself look like a guy... I don't see how that is liberating... but if it floats ur boat...


It's liberating because she has social anxiety and this would have made her more conscious because of the gender constricts society puts on any gender to look a certain way. But instead she went through with it and felt good about it, thus not caring about what anyone thinks of her or how she should look. A great example that we could all learn from in overcoming our fears -- is to try it out instead of fearing it.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

meepie said:


> It's liberating because she has social anxiety and this would have made her more conscious because of the gender constricts society puts on any gender to look a certain way. But instead she went through with it and felt good about it, thus not caring about what anyone thinks of her or how she should look. A great example that we could all learn from in overcoming our fears -- is to try it out instead of fearing it.


I mean if she wanted to have short hair then kudos to her for cutting it. But if she did it just to make a statement then I think that is pretty stupid.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

naes said:


> I mean if she wanted to have short hair then kudos to her for cutting it. But if she did it just to make a statement then I think that is pretty stupid.


It doesn't really matter why she did it. She feels good about it and you should be supportive instead of coming in here undermining her decision on shaving her head. This is the positive thinking forum as well and she is sharing something personal. Please show some respect.


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

sea turd said:


> Here's the picture :nerd:


Wow. Not anyone can pull it and still look lovely. But you do! I love it. Congratulations!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

meepie said:


> It doesn't really matter why she did it. She feels good about it and you should be supportive instead of coming in here undermining her decision on shaving her head. This is the positive thinking forum as well and she is sharing something personal. Please show some respect.


I am allowed to state my opinion tyvm. I'm not going to lie to make you happy. Now bye bye.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

naes said:


> So you took the first step to making yourself look like a guy... I don't see how that is liberating... but if it floats ur boat...


So you took the first (first?) step to looking like a jerk :lol.

You should have waited a minute and realized that she was not asking for an opinion (on looks or whatever), she is talking about an achievement for her, in that sense even if your comment is directed to her and it is "hair" related, it is still off-topic, technically.

Of course you have the right to express your opinion, but your opinion in this case is not related to the topic at hand. I'd have "accepted" this comment as valid (even if quite rude) if she was asking "do you think it suits me better?".


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm not a female but I like to shave my head too. It's liberating because my hair was just never all that great. If it gets any length at all to it I can't do anything with it. It just looks like crap. If I try to comb it or brush it, it goes right back the way it was. Which is not good because the way it was looks all messed up. Bald is maintenance free. At least until it grows back long enough to require combing/brushing.


----------



## Bellerophon (Mar 10, 2016)

sea turd said:


> Thanks man! Its something I've always wanted to do0


Your like the furiosa of sas


----------



## sea turd (Apr 10, 2016)

naes said:


> So you took the first step to making yourself look like a guy... I don't see how that is liberating... but if it floats ur boat...


I've always had short hair, and to answer your other comments I like having short hair. And it's to break free from the normal and experience my fears, I've always hid behind my hair. But to each their own have a nice day.


----------



## sea turd (Apr 10, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm not a female but I like to shave my head too. It's liberating because my hair was just never all that great. If it gets any length at all to it I can't do anything with it. It just looks like crap. If I try to comb it or brush it, it goes right back the way it was. Which is not good because the way it was looks all messed up. Bald is maintenance free. At least until it grows back long enough to require combing/brushing.


Yeah it's definitely maintenance free! and now I can wash my hair every single day because I had chemically treated hair before and it saved color and made the texture better when I didn't wash it often.


----------



## sea turd (Apr 10, 2016)

meepie said:


> It's liberating because she has social anxiety and this would have made her more conscious because of the gender constricts society puts on any gender to look a certain way. But instead she went through with it and felt good about it, thus not caring about what anyone thinks of her or how she should look. A great example that we could all learn from in overcoming our fears -- is to try it out instead of fearing it.


Exactly thank you so much for seeing it from my point of view :love


----------



## sea turd (Apr 10, 2016)

JustALonelyHeart said:


> Congrats!!! XD And I totally see where you're coming from...Hey, you should be proud of yourself for going for one of your wishes AND breaking society's standards at the same time.And you look so awesome.Way to go!! <3


Thank you so much love! <3


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

daisywillowlilyrose said:


> Wow. Not anyone can pull it and still look lovely. But you do! I love it. Congratulations!


----------



## sea turd (Apr 10, 2016)

meepie said:


> I want to do this exact thing some time in my life. I have quite curly unruly hair as well so it would feel great. You look pretty btw in that picture, you're like a young natalie portman. Good for you!!


You definitely should! I recommend the experience to anyone. and thank you for the comparison she's beautiful woman.


----------



## sea turd (Apr 10, 2016)

daisywillowlilyrose said:


> Wow. Not anyone can pull it and still look lovely. But you do! I love it. Congratulations!


Thank you!!  <3


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Congrats! Always nice to see people on here conquer their fears of breaking away from the 'norm'. 'Tis a HUGE 'eff you' to anxiety/depression/etc.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

sajs said:


> So you took the first (first?) step to looking like a jerk :lol.
> 
> You should have waited a minute and realized that she was not asking for an opinion (on looks or whatever), she is talking about an achievement for her, in that sense even if your comment is directed to her and it is "hair" related, it is still off-topic, technically.
> 
> Of course you have the right to express your opinion, but your opinion in this case is not related to the topic at hand. I'd have "accepted" this comment as valid (even if quite rude) if she was asking "do you think it suits me better?".


It's not rude that buzz cuts on girls look bad to me. Sorry not sorry for not faking a smile like most other people on here and acting like I think something looks good that obviously doesn't imo.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Looks gay.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

sea turd said:


> I'm a female (obviously) and I just shaved my head. I suffer from terrible sa and panic attacks and I broke free from the normal. I pushed what society put on me and how I cared soooo much about what anyone said. I felt so much anxiety but it was so awesome to concur one of my fears! 0


*conquer btw.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

2Milk said:


> Looks gay.


Exactly what I was thinking. Most people on here get so offended though when they hear what other people actually think if it doesn't align with their own opinions.

P.S.

To all future butthurt readers, I don't hate gays, but that still doesn't mean that if you dress gay I'm not going to think it looks gay.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

naes said:


> It's not rude that buzz cuts on girls look bad to me. Sorry not sorry for not faking a smile like most other people on here and acting like I think something looks good that obviously doesn't imo.


Again, the thread is not about how it looks, so your comment (and to be fair also the comments of people who say "it looks great!") are off-topic.
But of course one would not reject compliments, it is just the nature of compliments.

And lets assume that the question is about how good it looks, it is not rude that "buzz cuts on girls look bad to you", but there is a difference between "honestly, it looks quite bad" or even "honestly, it looks quite tomboy" and "congratulations! you are one step closer to being a guy".


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

sajs said:


> Again, the thread is not about how it looks, so your comment (and to be fair also the comments of people who say "it looks great!") are off-topic.
> But of course one would not reject compliments, it is just the nature of compliments.
> 
> And lets assume that the question is about how good it looks, it is not rude that "buzz cuts on girls look bad to you", but there is a difference between "honestly, it looks quite bad" or even "honestly, it looks quite tomboy" and "congratulations! you are one step closer to being a guy".


Ok, I just think it looks bad. But anyways I'm glad she did it if it makes her happy.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I like it. You've got the right facial shape to pull the look off.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

sea turd said:


> I'm a female (obviously) and I just shaved my head. I suffer from terrible sa and panic attacks and I broke free from the normal. I pushed what society put on me and how I cared soooo much about what anyone said. I felt so much anxiety but it was so awesome to concur one of my fears! 0


That is really cool! Yay for conquring fears


----------



## sea turd (Apr 10, 2016)

naes said:


> *conquer btw.


I'm not even butthurt it's just entertaining that you're on a social anxiety forum trying to put negative attention in a positive forum
but then again people like to project their own feelings.
:grin2:


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

sea turd said:


> I'm not even butthurt it's just entertaining that you're on a social anxiety forum trying to put negative attention in a positive forum
> but then again people like to project their own feelings.
> :grin2:


I'm glad I could be some source of entertainment for you.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I think of doing this when I'm hating my hair, which is frequently lately. I won't because I'd truly look frightening, but you're a natural cutie and pulled it off! I'm glad you feel liberated. Do you have a picture with your long hair you care to share? Kind of curious...and creepy...um..:tiptoe


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice!! Don't listen to the people who are being negative about it. Their opinions don't matter here lol.


----------



## shelala1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Oh wow. First off it doesn't matter if she can 
"pull it off", "if she looks gay", "if she looks like a dude" "if she looks great"

The point of the matter of the fact IS... NOT ABOUT WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT HER.
It is how she feels, HER actions and HER life.

It is not about commenting on how she appears, it is about embracing/celebrating and encouraging someone to be WHO THEY WANT TO BE. Regardless of what you think (good or bad). Your thoughts do not matter right now because it is her spotlight not yours.

Embrace yourself and do what you want to do. If that makes you happy then continue forward. 

I get it haters, sometimes it is hard to think that the world doesn't revolve around YOURSELF. That there is a whole other world outside.. your brain can't seem to comprehend.

HER life, HER body, HER rules. Not yours. 
It is not an invitation for your judgement.

And I leave you with this quote:

*If you are willing to look at another person's behavior toward you as a reflection of the state of their relationship with themselves rather than a statement about your value as a person, then you will, over a period of time cease to react at all.*
-Yogi Bhajan

All of you also missed a very good point she is trying to make.
Push yourself to be you regardless of your fear of what others may think of you. You may end up surprising yourself. You may learn something new about yourself and see things differently.
I think her message is powerful and encouraging to many people.
So instead of creating all this criticism, let us take a piece of her wisdom and apply it to our own lives.

Maybe it can help you out, like it has her. 
Thank you for sharing sea turd.
I hope it gives others strength to seek where they can express their same fears directly.

If you guys forgot what she wrote, here are her encouraging words:
*
I'm a female (obviously) and I just shaved my head. I suffer from terrible sa and panic attacks and I broke free from the normal. I pushed what society put on me and how I cared soooo much about what anyone said. I felt so much anxiety but it was so awesome to concur one of my fears! *


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

Although I prefer women with long hair, you have pretty face so it looks good on you.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Daaamn, would have been amazing to see you with hair.


----------

